# What did you do to your boat today?



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

So what did yall do to your boat? 

Fixes, improvements, new toys, cussing, or just staring at it and wishing it would start. 

Let's hear'em

Raised the motor up on my FIL boat from top hole to bottom hole on jack plate. Just enough slack in cables to turn the motor full over, full up and trimmed in.

Now the motor looks like we will be able run it at proper heights. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Hope to get mine back from mechanic monday ...the potlick express 

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Filled up the front and back live wells with croakers. It was either that it one of those new $2300 36 volt lithium batteries.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I took pictures of mine and updated the listing in the classifieds.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Put it back in the barn...had to install new cranking battery.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Fixed trailer wiring...again.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Installed a cowling all around light, worked on the starboard running light. Getting ready for a tournament this coming weekend and a Baffin trip the next weekend. Ordered a new live well pump. Installed a new power pole wireless dash mount switch and programmed. We will see what she throws at me tomorrow. Lol


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

RE wired all the lights on the boat. Something about over 15 years of saltwater use the wires start to fall apart


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Build a wading ladder.


----------



## Kbrede2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rewired the ignition switch and sorted out some other wiring. Had one wire with 4 butt splices in a foot of wire, all the wires were different colors. May get to go for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I looked at it about every hour or so from my back window while nursing an earache/sinus "infection".


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I "plugged in" the nav lights for the first time and took the crew on a sundown canal cruise.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Put the cover on and backed it into the storage barn.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Kbrede2 said:


> Rewired the ignition switch and sorted out some other wiring. Had one wire with 4 butt splices in a foot of wire, all the wires were different colors. May get to go for a ride tomorrow.


Been there...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looked two see if the chimney sweep birds had built a new nest since I removed the

last one..they had. Got a plan B though.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Cleaned it up, took some pics and put it on Craigslist for a hefty price for the hell of it. Guy calls me within the hour wanting to come look. He did and it looks like it's time to go boat shopping again, lol.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Recovered the seat


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Took pics to get ready to list it for sale to make room for the new one














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Last Week : Rebuilt carbs. Dang Ethanol!
Wednesday : Four new tires on trailer.
Thursday : Cleaned and cleaned. Bought new 94 qt. cooler. Sealed a leak around the filler head in the live well. Replaced toggle swicthes ( 5 ). Took everything out of the boat and reorganized. Best part......Wife was right there with me helping.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Put a new fuel pump on my engine. Tracked down a faulty connection that was causing my electronics to go bad. Tightened down screws, hinges, etc. loosened up from an ill-advised rough run offshore last month. Sweated my butt off.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Pulled boat out of garage (to clean garage). Added air to tires. Started motor since it was out of garage. Shifted into forward, back to neutral then to reverse cause I've been having problems with shifter. Need to get it in to Evans Marine to get that looked at, if they'll ever call me back. I'm sure they will but must be real busy.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Touched 75.5 mph with 4 people on board. (At their request)


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed a HB 988SI on my '84' classic 15' Whaler.

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

WADER13 said:


> Touched 75.5 mph with 4 people on board. (At their request)


Somebody is liking their new Stingray. How's that trolling motorh:


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

*one ell of a weekend*

Took the boat to North Padre Island for the 4th of July weekend. About midnight with my wife and I, and another couple, going gigging, lost all power to the console. traced it down to a bad positive lead from the battery to the fuse block. Used jumper cables from battery to fuse block. About a 2 miles from that spot, I ran it aground. Everybody had to push it back to deep water(good thing I was only going fast enough to stay on plane). Finally make it to my flounder hole, picked up 14 in about 2 hours. Started the boat to leave and it was in gear. Broken Shift shaft lever. It's now in the garage while I try to find parts and instructions.
I did add a new livewell pump and new bilge pump, 3 new batteries, and plugged 2 unused transom penetrations.

Also found out that I mounted my trolling motor about 2 inches to far back.....it hits the front of the boat and wont deploy completely.

Anybody wanna help work on a boat?


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Somebody is liking their new Stingray. How's that trolling motorh:


Touchy subject. I'm still mad about that one


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Yet to have my boat out, and there's lots to do. Finished installing new carb/manifold unit. Replaced all the old fuel lines with A1. Pumped out old bad gas and flushed with Sea Foam. That's when I discovered fuel pump is bad, so there's one more thing to add to the list.

In the meantime...rewired and replaced trailer lights, installed a keel protector, replaced the winch strap AND...poured a driveway in the back to park it on.

Oh, yeah...my new onboard battery charger just came in, so there's something to do tomorrow.

Did I mention I have a very understanding wife?


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Cut and notched new bunk boards. Installed bunk slicks where I could. Most will have to be installed after bunk board installation.


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Dropped my baby off at coastline to have a T-Top, boarding ladder and the most essential....additional beer holders.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well. All I did was put 3 brand new seats in. I didn't know I also had to put a new lower unit too. I should have kept my old seats. I bet the lower unit would be fine. And. I believe that too. Good. Luck. Everybody.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

texasislandboy said:


> RE wired all the lights on the boat. Something about over 15 years of saltwater use the wires start to fall apart


Yep and once the Copper turns black its history..yo can't even get solder to stick


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*New stuff*

I ordered a sound system with 4 speakers an amp a sub and a head unit with Bluetooth and USB inputs, plan on installing Sunday


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

cva34 said:


> Yep and once the Copper turns black its history..yo can't even get solder to stick


yep... Cut it back till the wire was good and even trashed a few. Just got some rod holders welded on the leaning post for trolling. I may be able to troll three lines if I get some 7 foot side rods.


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Tore down trailer. Cut off old and welded on new bunk board uprights. Buffed rust spots and resprayed.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Walked past it on the way to the garden and said, " Dammit I gotta finish that floor before the STAR tournament is over."


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is in the shop getting the following - 
Lenco trim tabs 
Lowrance sonic hub system 
Aluminum ice chest rack + cooler with pad mounted behind leaning post 
20 maintenance


----------



## myronja (Feb 26, 2011)

bought new boards for trailer replaced side boards and put polymer strips on them now on to jacking boat up and getting old boards off doing the same as side boards putting polymer on.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Walked by it on the way to work,I did tell her I miss her.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Got to actually go fishing on the boat today. Hurray 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

just got mine back from the shop
installed the transducer
Lenco trim tabs
straightened out the prop


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nothing today. My agenda for tomorrow.....replace my fuel line, change the oil in the motor, change the lower unit oil, clean the carbs, and if time allows put a new front stop pad on the trailer and replace both hubs. It's gonna be a busy day!!! Lol

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Started it and let it run for 10 minutes.

Also took pics and submitted them on 2coolfishing - asking for suggestions on shortening the motor so I can get into 1" waters in Matagorda Bay.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=508216


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Climbed in the boat to get the digital fish scale out to weigh a new CO2 tank for my kegerator to see how close they really got to putting 5 lbs in at the welding supply place today. A little over 3.5 paid for 5. Sigh


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Took the classic Mako 224 to be repowered with a Yamaha 225.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Dang so my boats not the only money pit on the coast. It's amazing how much we invest in our boats!


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Engine and lower unit oil change, and new filters. Greased jacking plate, sprayed down all electrical connections with anti corrosion/protectant. Scrubbed her down and loaded her up for my charter in the morn. Ready to roll.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Got my stereo and speakers in from Amazon and will be installing them tomorrow night.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I looked at mine this morning while I was leaving for work. :headknock sad2sm


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Sat at the helm and turned the wheel while making motor noises with my mouth..... RRRRRR, Putt Putt, chugga chugga.....


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I cleaned up a bunch of wiring under my console and installed two small led strips on the console to light it up at night.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*Took more than a day*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=457431

Also added 4 Flood LED's and 2 Capt. spot LED's up on front rail.
Also a Polingplatform on back


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sold it!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Sold it!


Me too...but on 7/15. Congrats!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

boltmaster said:


> Sold it!


The happiest day of a boat owners life!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

*Buggered up my prop*

Just reinstalled my repitched prop from 15" to 13" & it was just a great change only to take off a little to soon near a reef nom nom nom


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Installed smart tabs!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Used it! Took the girls fishing and my oldest daughter got to use her custom T'man rod all Zebra'd up!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Used it! Took the girls fishing and my oldest daughter got to use her custom T'man rod all Zebra'd up!
> View attachment 637975
> 
> View attachment 637977
> ...


Excellent! 
She's smiling, so, I'm sure y'all had a good time. Was this the Sabine trip? How'd y'all do if so?

Â©


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Excellent!
> She's smiling, so, I'm sure y'all had a good time. Was this the Sabine trip? How'd y'all do if so?
> 
> Â©


Good day for sure but only trash fish caught.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Re-powered it with a 225 E-Tec HO and a new hydraulic plate.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha you win!


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Finished up my leds.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

LEDS look great.
That ETEC is is 2cool. 
Taking your kids fishing is the best.
Thanks for all you do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Made a payment!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

looked at a picture of it.......its 150 miles away in Rockport...sigh!


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Windexed the river scum off of it.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Walked into the garage to grab some deer meat from the deep freeze, looked at it and went back inside. Poor boat hardly sees the outdoorssad2sm


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Picked it up from the mechanic. Had the carbs rebuilt, lower unit oil, impeller, and anodes changed out. Woo wee!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Found a crack in my transom.... ended up being a chip in the gel coat. Took a grinder to it still dry and no signs of being bad so I glassed it back up an gonna gel coat it tomorrow.... I'm sure happy about having a good transom.

O and filled it up with fuel... That alone gets old..


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Stared at her for a few minutes wishing I was done putting it back together.

oOoOoOoOo


----------



## Jfish1972 (Jan 16, 2006)

Broke the axle on friday, ordered torsion axle swap on Tuesday, received it yesterday evening(wednesday), just finished installing it right now!!!(Thursday). Time to get wet tomorrow(Friday).


----------



## gman7605 (Sep 20, 2012)

Financed a tank of gas.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Caught Gafftops with it..


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

put a few more hours on the motor...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wondered if it was ready for pickup from the trailer shop after 6 weeks???

Â©


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Ran charter number 136 since February and continued on with my life, lol. Now. I'm looking at it and setting the alarm to to it all again tomorrow.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Couple weeks ago.... Hooked her up and headed to Galveston......


Came back with this!......
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ya done good!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I pulled off both my Lowrance hds units and will be installing the new Garmin this weekend.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Replaced the trolling motor plug after mine bursted into flames from a bare hot wire.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Riveted down new aluminum floor, riveted new angle aluminum on center console base for extra support. Tomorrow, a little bit of sanding and stripping. Getting ready for new paint very soon.

oOoOoOoOo


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

added another Lowrance HDS unit.....and pulled it out of the shed into the parking lot to let the rain wash a little more salt off it.........


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

had my brother go to the storage unit and unplug the charger. Technically, I guess I didn't do anything to it!


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea, Redhooker has a GREAT brother!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

New aluminum trailer for mine last week.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txteltech said:


> I pulled off both my Lowrance hds units and will be installing the new Garmin this weekend & loading waypoints on it from Port A to Calcasieu.


FIFY :cheers: Text me the name of that michelada seasoning.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just dropped the shamrock off at the motor guy.. gonna try to get it running with out a miss so I can snapper fish this week.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

And its running great.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Pulled out the carpet, took all cables, hoses, steering cables, shifter and gauges out of the dash. Took pylon and brackets out. Now the wait begins!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

texasislandboy said:


> And its running great.


You need to keep that sucker! That is a sweet ride!!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

messed around with the bilge pump (it's frozen). sat in boat and came up with ideas on where to put the batteries to open up the underside of my console.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> You need to keep that sucker! That is a sweet ride!!


well... I just got a shark fishing charter soo.... Sounds like I'll make some money with the ol sham...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Not a thing
I did not touch either one of them


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Added a solar panel with controller to recharge - trickle charge my batteries. Simple and green, might as well take advantage of the sun and lowering solar solution costs.

Picked up a Lowrance 5 Elite HDI, added a SternMate transducer mounting system to the starboard transom. I still need to run wires and finish the electronic installation. Hope to have that done sometime this week.


----------



## bigheadboo (Jul 3, 2011)

*JBL*

1


----------



## Mark Godleski (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thinking*

I thought about my boat in the shed.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

Started cleaning up her new to me pair of 275 vrods


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Foud use for my old Porsche center cap since I was missing my center steering wheel cap on my boat ta da the new Porsche sports boat lol


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just did the yearly deep clean... Everything out of the boat,scrub,bleach,buff, and wax. Boats looking great for almost 20 years old...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ordered this decal

...IF YOU CAN READ THIS .....YOUR A POTLICKER!!!!!

LOL


----------



## The_Chain (Jul 23, 2013)

Ordered new trailer last week, two more lee rod holders, bait table...winter list, kiwi grip decks, new steering systems, install my radar...the list is building...


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

The_Chain said:


> Ordered new trailer last week, two more lee rod holders, bait table...winter list, kiwi grip decks, new steering systems, install my radar...the list is building...


kiwi grip is good stuff. I did my shallow sport last year and pretty happy with it. I plan on touching up a few spots soon.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> ordered this decal
> 
> ...IF YOU CAN READ THIS .....YOUR A POTLICKER!!!!!
> 
> LOL


Who you trying to convince ?? I need one of those where did you order it from ?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Who you trying to convince ?? I need one of those where did you order it from ?


http://www.decalzone.com/index.php


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> ordered this decal
> 
> ...IF YOU CAN READ THIS .....YOUR A POTLICKER!!!!!
> 
> LOL


Hopefully it says You're a pot licker


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Replaced seals on trim rods, refilled TnT fluid, got TnT system working properly again, and finally found a freakin place to park my boat!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Hopefully it says You're a pot licker


Hahahah you know I don't think I did spell it right! Well now not only will I look unfriendly but un educated as well......know anyone that needs a slightly used decal? Too funny :cheers:


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey, Tom what do you enjoy in life?

I enjoy cooking and eating my family and my dog.

What I meant to say was "I enjoy cooking and eating, my family, and my dog". Yes, punctuation and grammar count in life.":biggrin:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Hahahah you know I don't think I did spell it right! Well now not only will I look unfriendly but un educated as well......know anyone that needs a slightly used decal? Too funny :cheers:


You just split it up into two syllables, that way they can read it easier. POTLICKER:slimer:

potlicker
One who crowds out someone else's fishing spot...
I was run off of my Crappie hole by a potlicker with live minnows. I guess I'll go home and punch the clown.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Hahahah you know I don't think I spelled it right! Well now not only will I look unfriendly but un educated as well......know anyone that needs a slightly used decal? Too funny :cheers:


Your welcome buddy, i fixed it for you.:biggrin: In response to the thread i looked at a picture of it, and wished i was on the water.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Your welcome buddy, i fixed it for you.:biggrin: In response to the thread i looked at a picture of it, and wished i was on the water.


NOPE TOO LATE.... KENNER21 CAUGHT ME BUT GOOD AND I WAS A DA:headknock....I ORDERED THE DECAL SPELLED WRONG AND CANT CHANGE IT..........SO I BE AN "UNEDUMACATED DUFUS"

WHAT AM I TO WORRY .....POTLICKERS CANT READ ANYWAYS:biggrin:


----------



## BayStealth Worthy (Jul 22, 2013)

texasislandboy said:


> kiwi grip is good stuff. I did my shallow sport last year and pretty happy with it. I plan on touching up a few spots soon.


Do you guys have pictures of the decks with KiwiGrip on them? I have been contemplating putting this on my deck.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> NOPE TOO LATE.... KENNER21 CAUGHT ME BUT GOOD AND I WAS A DA:headknock....I ORDERED THE DECAL SPELLED WRONG AND CANT CHANGE IT..........SO I BE AN "UNEDUMACATED DUFUS"
> 
> WHAT AM I TO WORRY .....POTLICKERS CANT READ ANYWAYS:biggrin:


Believe me the only reason I caught is because my wife constantly corrects everything I type  :cheers:


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

*Took boat out*

Me & my two youngest boys enjoyed the day


----------

